# Looking for a good housekeeping agency in Tokyo



## workingmomintokyo

Any housekeeping agencies you'd recommend in Tokyo? I've already tried Chez Vous and Maid in Japan (was it?), but I have a feeling there must be a better agency with better quality staff. I have 5 and 3 yo sons so I prefer someone with nurse license, is it possible..

Not interested in hiring freelancers though. I can't take the risk of them canceling at the last minute.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pandapanda

How about "Lend A Hand"? I've used them a couple of times when my helper was on leave and was happy with their service. I've tried Chevos and Maid in Japan before but I prefer Lend A Hand. I think they're much better quality wise (but cheaper!!) no to mention helpers are super polite!! Some of my mom friends, I think the regulars now. Haha! Hope this helps! http://lendahand.jp


----------

